# Helloooo everyone:)



## eurocentrix (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi girls & boys,

  	Am new and still quite flustered by this site! What, how, wheeere?
	My friends and husband think my obsession with makeup is unhealthy, I am sure you will all disagree.
  	I am a designer by profession so textures and colors, and refinement of any kind is ingrained in my nature.  
  	I love a chat as well, so drop me a line anytime. Love MAC of course, NYX, Shiseido, Chanel blabla..oo all makeup really
	I will be checking out all your posts for recommendations and looks, as well as any sales you might be putting up.
  	Read you all soon!

  	eurocentrix


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 10, 2010)

Eurocentrix,

  	Enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Eurocentrix! I'm sure you'll find we think your obsession is perfectly normal!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! I agree with Kaliraksha, you're obsession is not unhealthy at all! Neither is mine.. Nope.. Nope..


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum! have fun!


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

haha denial is the first step to admiting you have a problem they say))


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Plain Waffle (looove the nick) Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

I was afraid of that.) Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 17, 2010)

hahaha whoo whoo (whistling to the tune!) yaay, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 17, 2010)

Yay!  Another designer!  What kind of design do you do?  Interior design here, for me!  *high five*  =)


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 17, 2010)

welcome!  i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Hii!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello!


----------

